# Driving 26 hours help?



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

So I am moving and we have a 26 hour drive ahead of us. I still have about 2-3 weeks before we leave and I want to know everything possible to make my hedgie comfortable and not to stressed out. I just got my hedgie Gracie 4 days ago. She will be 10 weeks this friday.

I would just like to know were to keep her since her cage is a Ferret Nation cage and obviously wont fit in my car. What to put in her cage, etc. We will be stopping for bathroom breaks, food, and once for 1 nights sleep. We will have many other pets with us too. Including 4 dogs, 2 snakes, 2 chameleons, 1 bird, and of course Gracie (my hedgie). We will have 2 diffrent cars, we were thinking of putting the 4 dogs all in the car and the rest in our jeep. Of course the bird will be covered. Anyways I just need as much information as possible. Thanks!!


-Heather


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My first choice would be a cat carrier but if you don't have the room available because of the other animals, my next option is you could make a smaller carrier. I have an evacuation carrier I made out of a Sterlite tote because in the event of a hurricane there is no way the hedgehog can have a cat carrier when there is a car seat, other people and a dog that need room too. What I did was get a sterlite storage container about 8 inches by 12 inches long and about 6 inches tall approximately. It has a handle on it. I drilled lots of holes all the way around it and made liners for it so that if we were to stop I could change the bottom on out to keep it clean. Hedgies can get sick so its best to have things easy to spot clean en route. The one last thing I have left for it is its own set of tags I was going to have engraved. This idea won't work as a temporary cage because it is way to small but from testing out how to pack everything that would be needed the best thing I can figure out is if you undo the cat carrier and stack the halves, you can fit other supplies and such into it so its not really taking any space away in the trunk. Then when you get to a place you are going to be for the night you just set it up then take it back down. 

Ideally the cat carrier is the safest way to travel but there is situations where it just isn't possible and if thats the case then the one I made may be an option.


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> My first choice would be a cat carrier but if you don't have the room available because of the other animals, my next option is you could make a smaller carrier. I have an evacuation carrier I made out of a Sterlite tote because in the event of a hurricane there is no way the hedgehog can have a cat carrier when there is a car seat, other people and a dog that need room too. What I did was get a sterlite storage container about 8 inches by 12 inches long and about 6 inches tall approximately. It has a handle on it. I drilled lots of holes all the way around it and made liners for it so that if we were to stop I could change the bottom on out to keep it clean. Hedgies can get sick so its best to have things easy to spot clean en route. The one last thing I have left for it is its own set of tags I was going to have engraved. This idea won't work as a temporary cage because it is way to small but from testing out how to pack everything that would be needed the best thing I can figure out is if you undo the cat carrier and stack the halves, you can fit other supplies and such into it so its not really taking any space away in the trunk. Then when you get to a place you are going to be for the night you just set it up then take it back down.
> 
> Ideally the cat carrier is the safest way to travel but there is situations where it just isn't possible and if thats the case then the one I made may be an option.


Thanks this is very helpful =] Umm first thing is, im not too worried for space as we are putting half the animals in the back of one car and the other half in the back of a jeep. All of the stuff we want is going in a uhual attached to the jeep and the movers are taking the rest. Also the seats will be down in the back because we have 4 people 2 will go in each car. I like both ideas. Also would I put her litter box in there? Or just not worry about it and change the liner? Thanks!!

-Heather


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I believe cat carriers are the best way to travel long distances. She can get plenty of air and can be secured into the car better. In case of an emergency, rescuers will know there is an animals. Stop often to offer food and water, if driving straight through. Over night the carrier can work as the cage also, if needed. Be sure all the carriers are not getting direct sunlight, they may need to be covered with a light blanket.

Are you gonna tell us where you are going?


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

Hedgiepets said:


> I believe cat carriers are the best way to travel long distances. She can get plenty of air and can be secured into the car better. In case of an emergency, rescuers will know there is an animals. Stop often to offer food and water, if driving straight through. Over night the carrier can work as the cage also, if needed. Be sure all the carriers are not getting direct sunlight, they may need to be covered with a light blanket.
> 
> Are you gonna tell us where you are going?


Thanks for the helpful information. What would you suggest putting in the cage? Also im going from Maryland to North Dakota =]

-Heather


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to agree with using a cat carrier. I brought 5 hedgies from Oregon to northern Alberta Canada, it was a 3 day drive. All the hedgies were in cat carriers and you can get small carriers that aren't much bigger than the sterilite container mentioned above, and they are safter and have much better ventilation.


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

nikki said:


> I have to agree with using a cat carrier. I brought 5 hedgies from Oregon to northern Alberta Canada, it was a 3 day drive. All the hedgies were in cat carriers and you can get small carriers that aren't much bigger than the sterilite container mentioned above, and they are safter and have much better ventilation.


Thats what I think I am going to do. What else should I put in the cage? haha.

-Heather


----------



## angelabrookss (Sep 1, 2010)

Then when you get to a place you are going to be for the night you just set it up then take it back down.


----------

